# Freezing fiber processors?



## macfixer01 (Jan 9, 2008)

All this frigid weather has me wondering... Has anyone considered whether it would help to freeze fiber processors in say liquid nitrogen, to make them brittle before crushing or grinding them?

My friend built himself a charcoal grinder for fireworks use, from a used kitchen garbage disposal. He mounted it on a stand, bypassed the thermal shutoff, and added a cooling fan blowing on the motor. Then he rigged up a sealed 5 gallon catch bucket to the side output, and a piece of PVC pipe for a filler neck. Just wondering what something like that might do with frozen processors?

macfixer01


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jan 9, 2008)

There are patents using liquid nitrogen and then grinding the scrap. In the early '70's, the refiners talked it up and played with it, but I don't remember any big operations. I think someone had a setup on a truck.


----------



## Lou (Jan 9, 2008)

Eh, I don't know how useful it would be. LN2 isn't cheap, it's about 3 bucks a gallon from Linde (what I pay). Only way I can see it useful is if you cooled it down before the LN2 as much as possible with another cooling process.


----------



## Shaul (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, maybe Steve could try running them through his paper shredder.


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 9, 2008)

Mike,

If you remove the heat spreaders with a heat gun, then soak them in AP for about 3 days. They soften up enough to peel apart with a sharp knife. At this stage they should shred pretty easily. 

I've found that removing the head spreader and solder from the thru holes with AP leaves them pretty vunerable to attack. :twisted: 

Let me know what you come up with, I've got hordes of them I've been saving for a rainy day.

Steve


----------



## Joe (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember looking at one of the recycling links somebody posted on here. The researchers mixed alcohol with dry ice (a lot of things aside from alcohol could be used). Things can be cooled to about -80 F with the mixture. They went to scrap yard and put all kinds of stuff in it like tires and electric motor windings and then tried to shatter it with a hammer (sounds like a fun use of grant money!!). As I recall it didn't work well with rubber or aluminum, but it would shatter the steel casing around copper windings. It seems like a process that could be set up in the garage inexpensively. It seems like it might work on things like flatpacks and plastics. I have several pounds of header pin connections that I would like to it on.


----------



## skippy (Jan 10, 2008)

I wonder how cold you could get an alcohol bath if you had the coils from a dehumidifier or air conditioner in it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Joe (Jan 10, 2008)

Skippy, I'm not sure I'm following your thought. I understand that you want to use regrigerant coils to cool the alcohol. I don't think that would work because refigerant probably doesn't get cold enough. 
For clarity on my end: The concept is that carbon dioxide freezes at something like -110 farenheit. Alcohol freezes at about -120 farehnheit. Adding a liquid to the dry ice with a low freezing point is like adding salt to ice. One can maintain a liquid at a much lower point. The liquid is like a super conductor and drops the temperature of the submersed object to that near the melting point of (in this case) carbon dioxide. 
I'm gonna try it sometime if for nothing else, kicks!


----------



## lazersteve (Jan 10, 2008)

If you are wanting to test the freeze and shatter theory it's easy enough to freeze a cpu. In electronics repair we use what's known as freeze spray. The purpose of the spray is to lower the ambient operating temperature of the suspect component to determine if it works properly (or improperly) as the temperature is changed. 

This spray can be found at any electronics supply house.

You could freeze the part and see if it will shatter. I would guess it won't as the spray is used in the above mentioned test and the good chips that get freeze sprayed still operate normally after spraying. 

Maybe with extremely low temperature and/ or a good smack the situation may be different.

For the fiber CPUs I think a solvent that dissolves epoxies and fiberglass would be optimum choice. You need to remember that the cpus are designed to withstand harsh environments and still operate properly. The higher tech the component the more rugged it is designed.

Steve


----------



## skippy (Jan 10, 2008)

Joe you're right my post wasn't very clear. My thought was maybe an apparatus could be constructed out of old refrigeration equipment in such a way that it could cool down alcohol to a temperature where these materials would turn brittle. Then you wouldn't need dry ice, just electricity. How this could be best done, I don't know.


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 24, 2008)

how about a cofee grinder

kev


----------



## banjags (Jan 24, 2008)

silly question. but how would you grid a motherboard with a coffee grinder?


----------



## usaman65 (Jan 24, 2008)

no flat packs and small peices......not a whole motherboard!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2008)

Skippy, you could make a small refrigeration unit that could get to -40 or below with old refrigeration unit, it would need to be based on the right refrigerant maybe 404A or R 22, would have to do some checking to see
what would be best. I would not involve the alcohol you could simple plumb the cold side into a well insulated box with the opening on the top, that way your cold air will not fall out when you add/remove parts. you will not have to worry about cold alcohol dripping off of them, or leaking out of the container. 

If you have the parts, and epa certification, I could help you design.

jim


----------



## Buzz (Jan 25, 2008)

I obtained a large blender/liquidiser from freecycle and dropped in about a pound of the black plastic IC's from sound cards. I wrapped insulating tape around the clear plastic vessel in case it shattered.
When i switched it on it made enough noise to wake the dead!
It did a reasonable job of shattering the black plastc, enough to allow the acids to get in there anyway.
It didn't do much for the lightweight blades though.
I have a friend who is looking at making a much stronger set of blades for me.


----------



## Ignatz61 (Jan 27, 2008)

If your looking to soften fiberglass, we used to use acetone to clean brushes and soften the glass. If you soaked the fiber based ones in acetone for an hour or so it should desolve or soften depending on the resin used in manufacturing them.
JB


----------



## Shaul (Jan 27, 2008)

I was thinking along the same lines, to use acetone to soften fiber processors; but then what do you do with it afterwards, put it into AP??

Just how much washing would be required to remove the acetone residue?, because according to the 'Wikipedia' acetone & peroxide forms a 'Primary High Explosive'.

Sounds like the perfect recipe for going out with a 'Bang'.


Shaul


----------



## Ignatz61 (Jan 28, 2008)

I will let someone else comment on the acetone / peroxide interaction. I don't have any real chemistry background. I just remember acetone will attack fiberglass and it evaoporates fairly quick. It is used in boat repairs for clean up.
jb


----------



## Lou (Jan 28, 2008)

Evaporate the residual acetone off and you won't have any problems with acetone peroxide. Acetone peroxide (several forms exist actually) is indeed a dangerous explosive, so unstable that a small pile can in fact go off through the weight of crystals sitting in that pile. 

So evaporate it off and you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 29, 2008)

hi... 
im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold wires inside integrated circuits.. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the wire content in an integrated circuit... 
but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%.
my process is absolutely costless and you wont spend even a single centavo. tools and materials to be needed can be found in any ordinary home. you dont have to buy anything... all you need is your stash of integrated circuits especially quad flat packs and ball grid arrays...

good day... 

anybody who wants to know the process, please do email me at [email protected]


----------



## aflacglobal (Jan 29, 2008)

O.K. That makes two of these same post. Will their be three. :?:


----------



## Ian_B (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll pipe in about the AP (Acetone Peroxide) as its known on some chemistry forums.

I have actually made this stuff before in a very very small amount just to say that I have done it. I won't get into the mixtures however.

its almost scary how easy the stuff to make but EXTREMELY dangerous

AP is a High explosive the gasses from it expand at something like 5000 feet per second while a speeding bullet is like 1000 or something very much smaller then the explosive.

the London bombings so many years back used a very close cousin of the Acetone peroxide explosive. 

If you allow the acetone to evaporate off you should be ok because when your making Acetone peroxide you need to have so many parts of acetone and so many parts of hydrogen peroxide with a very small amount of HCL if you have a larger amount of HCL like you would in Acid Peroxide then the crystals wont form. Why I can't remember but they just won't. But please do some research on acetone peroxide before you try this just so that you feel more comfortable and know what you are dealing with. 

one last little tidbit 

acetone peroxide when dry is many times more unstable then nitroglycerin is. and just a very small amount in a closed hand I mean like 1 or 2 grams is enough to put in in the emergency room with a belt around your arm


----------



## Ian_B (Jan 29, 2008)

> hi...
> im using a secret method which i discovered while experimenting on how to extract the gold wires inside integrated circuits.. by this method, i could get at least 90-95% of all the wire content in an integrated circuit...
> but now im still doing some experiments on how to extract them 100%.
> my process is absolutely costless and you wont spend even a single centavo. tools and materials to be needed can be found in any ordinary home. you dont have to buy anything... all you need is your stash of integrated circuits especially quad flat packs and ball grid arrays...
> ...



sorry about the double post but this doesn't pertain to my last post


I'm just going to make a wild stab at what this would be 

Grind you IC's up coffee maker on steroids or ball mill 

lay out your dust/ choppings on a board that is non magnetic

get a magnet put it in a ziplock back run it over the crushings 

and seperate all of your magnetic peices that are hopefully coated in gold from the plastic/ceramic crud then run in a batch of acid peroxide and whatever other purifying processes you use.

then pan as in gold pan with a cooking pot lid the ceramic/plastic IC dust to get any traces of gold.


OR


Crush IC's place in 5 gall pail fill with water skim off the top any gunk from the top or agitate <-- SP?
the bucket litely so the gold sinks to the bottom or top layers depending on what the IC's are made of I'm just guessing that the densities of the metals would be different then the ceramic/plastic shell.

then again treat the metals however you wish

let me know if I'm anywhere near the way you do it and if not post your procedure here.


----------



## GeeDub (Feb 10, 2009)

Ian_B said:


> let me know if I'm anywhere near the way you do it and if not post your procedure here.



I know this is an old post, but I just found it. Am I the one who is nuts for NOT taking this seriously? I thought this was a total joke. I mean [email protected]?...I-Am-A-Dork...???


----------

